#ubuntu-design 2012-10-17
<mpt> christina, welcome, here's the page I was pointing to earlier. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FutureOfThePapercutsProject
<thorwil> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/10/17/ubuntu-on-air-for-the-final-release/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-on-air-for-the-final-release claims ivanka as design team lead, while http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/16/growing-our-design-community/ mentions Ivo Weevers as "head" of the design team
<thorwil> Ivo who does not appear on http://design.canonical.com/theteam/
#ubuntu-design 2012-10-18
<xnox> mpt: ivanka: what's the best way for me to create the slides decks of the installer?
<xnox> there are multiple paths in the installer & variations and I'd like to show them all to you.
<mpt> christina, would a folder like <http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/12.04/> work for you?
<mpt> With raw image files we could put them directly into the spec if we wanted
<mpt> The downside is with a listing like that you have to open an image to see what it is.
<christina> xnon: mpt: ivanka: yes, a folder like that would work, but i'd like to know how we get to that screen
<christina> flow chart of some sort with accompanied screens?
<xnox> I see.
<mpt> xnox, christina: How about a Picasa album?
<xnox> christina: example of one I did a while ago - https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/Ubiquity
<xnox> and I can "insert" intro slides if it's relevant.
<christina> xnon: mpt: yes, picasa sounds like a good idea!
<mpt> xnox, ^
<christina> if you can point out the path in the heading or something that'd be helpful
<xnox> christina: cool =)
<christina> thanks!
<xnox> christina: if you type "xn" and then press TAB what happens?
<mpt> xnox, we just went through that :-)
<xnox> mpt: ok ;-)
<christina> xnox, done!
#ubuntu-design 2012-10-19
<snwh> I keep finding mysterious icons on the ubuntu site -they wouldn't happen to be part of a forthcoming icon set would they? ;)
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-15
<jose> hey guys, anyone around?
<jose> mpt: ping
<mpt> Time to tweak another paragraph
<mpt> 'You can add words to this custom spelling list by choosing “Add” or undoing their auto-correction.'
<mpt> 'You can add words to this list by  undoing their auto-correction, or choosing “Add” when spell checking.'
<mpt> 'You can add words to this list by choosing “Add” when spell checking, or undoing their auto-correction.'
<snwh> mpt "available words"? :P
<mpt> snwh, available for what?
<snwh> i was referencing the available connections of last time
<mpt> aha
<mpt> Available words and previous words
<snwh> and unavailable words
<mpt> ...'Words are added to this list when you choose “Add” when spell checking, or undo their auto correction.'
<mpt> ...'Words appear in this list when you choose “Add” when spell checking, or undo their auto correction.'
<jose> hey guys, now that you're around, I wanted to confirm if you are still holding your meetings on Wed at 17 UTC
<snwh> jose, that message is from 2011
<mpt> jose, oh, that topic is a couple of years out of date :-/
<jose> and, are you still willing to hold those?
<jose> otherwise, I'd need to update the fridge calendar :)
<mpt> I can't change the topic because I'm not an op
<mpt> wendar, hi, are you still an op?
<mpt> jose, are you a Fridge admin? If so and those meetings are mentioned in a calendar, please remove them
<jose> mpt: will do right now, thanks
<mpt> ta muchly
<snwh> it's not like anyone was showing up to them anyway :P
<mpt> snwh, haha, the DesignTeam wiki page links to <http://fourdigits.sourceforge.net/>. Observe the toolbar.
<snwh> oh my.
<snwh> mpt, I think of it as "overriding" the autocorrect?
<mpt> snwh, yeah, that's more accurate since it's not necessarily a single item in the undo/redo stack
<mpt> but also more geeky
<mpt> hm
<mpt> * [wendar] idle 165:13:48
<mpt> How do you find out who is op of a channel?
<snwh> so far it's only chanserv
<snwh> i can tell cause it's a different colour
<mpt> snwh, yeah, I meant ops who aren't here
<mpt> the people who ChanServ would auto-op
<mpt> The channel founder is away "on holiday"
<wendar> mpt: ChanServ is op
<mpt> wendar: ^^^^ ^^^ ^^ :-)
<wendar> mpt: I'm not sure if we ever config'd ops for the channel, but we can arrange to grant it to you if needed
<mpt> I wouldn't meet most of the <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements> :-)
<wendar> fair enough, we can also identify someone else
<wendar> the channel topic certainly needs to be updated
<wendar> anything else need changing?
<mpt> I think that's all
<wendar> mpt: honestly, we should probably delete https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam entirely
<wendar> mpt: though, not sure what to replace it with
<wendar> a link to...?
<mpt> <https://launchpad.net/~unity-design> -- that's only a subset of Ubuntu, but there's no team looking at the whole at the moment
* wendar changed the topic of #ubuntu-design to: Ubuntu Design - https://launchpad.net/~unity-design
<mpt> \o/ Thanks wendar
<wendar> glad to help :)
<snwh> mpt, that's a long holiday
<snwh> yay no more 3 year old channel topic!
<wendar> mpt: trimmed the page down so it makes more sense https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam
<xnox> mpt: from: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142490601/Screenshot%20from%202013-06-15%2013%3A54%3A55.png
<xnox> mpt: to: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153861270/new-dividors.png
<xnox> with theming! see e.g.: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153861844/lubuntu-new-dividors.png
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-16
<mpt> xnox, is that landing in 13.10?
<xnox> mpt: yes.
<mpt> \o/ \o/ \o/
<mpt> JohnLea, bug 1236400
<ubot5> bug 1236400 in Indicator Date and Time "Indicator menu entry shows weekday instead of "Date Time"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236400
<mpt> MacSlow, where should I report a bug about the appearance of the password field in the wi-fi dialog?
<MacSlow> mpt, against unity8 with the note/tag [notifications]
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> MacSlow, is that password field just a normal SDK component?
<MacSlow> mpt, no
<MacSlow> mpt, it's a regular text-field with a label atm
<MacSlow> mpt, using the relevant SDK-components of course...
<MacSlow> mpt, but there's no dedicated password-entry SDK-component afaik
<mpt> ok, so bug 1237614 belongs to ubuntu-ui-toolkit, not to unity8
<ubot5> bug 1237614 in Ubuntu UX "UI should show characters as they are entered for the wifi passphrase" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237614
<MacSlow> mpt, might be worth to add/extend a SDK-component to directly support this
<mpt> Yes, all password fields should behave the same way
<MacSlow> mpt, just added a comment/question to that bug
<MacSlow> mpt, atm we only have echo-mode in TextField to support this... http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-textfield.html
<MacSlow> mpt, that flag needs to be exposed to the user... or at least make it optional to have a "show password"-checkmark be visible
<MacSlow> mpt, so once that's agreed upon and implemented... it needs to be used in the snap-decision and wifi-settings menu... perhaps there are even more places to make use of it.
<MacSlow> mpt, although I can only think of these two right now
<mpt> MacSlow, Online Accounts, browser <input type="password">, SIM PIN
<MacSlow> mpt, sim-pin uses a special widget
<MacSlow> mpt, online-account certainly...
<MacSlow> mpt, not sure about the browser
<mpt> reported bug 1240529
<ubot5> bug 1240529 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Wi-Fi password field is nearly invisible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240529
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-17
<xnox> mpt: how does the new software updater suppose to show the upgrade to new release?
<xnox> mpt: i can't seemed to be able to trigger Raring -> Saucy upgrade at the moment
<mpt> xnox, my design for that part has never been implemented, but fwiw, it's at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseUpgrades>
<mpt> xnox, the only way I know of to manually trigger it is from the command line
<xnox> mpt: well i did screenshots and they are up on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<xnox> mpt: but they look aweful =/
<mpt> Oh, right, I'd forgotten about the "However, Ubuntu 13.10 is available"
<mpt> But yeah, the steps past that haven't been touched in several years
<mpt> (since before we had a Design team, probably)
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-18
<cj> o/
<cj> allison sent me.  don't kick me off!
 * cj ducks
#ubuntu-design 2015-10-17
<Bayangan> Why some gnome 3 apps look ugly on unity. Can i modify tabs or some window components to match with unity?
#ubuntu-design 2017-10-17
<ignoo> hello, running ubuntu GNOME 16.04, have some issue with ubuntu ArtfulAardvark: https://pastebin.com/W1tBbqpq . Thank you for your support.
